# ****OFFICIAL****Andrei Arlovski VS Brett Rogers Pre/Post Fight DIscussion Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your fight discussion in regards to Andrei Arlovski facing Brett Rogers in this thread. All threads made sourcing or regarding this particular fight will be merged into this one.*


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

AA wins this one!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Rogers better pack a lunch


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> Rogers better pack a lunch


Is he going on a picnic?


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

haha rogers is gunna get trashed


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roger's fist will not get through Arlovski's beard, it will NOT happen.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Arlovski of course. But I am a fanboy for Arlovski.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm picking Arlovski for the win as well, but I think that Rogers will be game for a bit here.

He's got heavy, heavy hands and some pretty good MT.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

With luck we will see an AA who has learned from his last mistake. But he should win this one in the first. Rogers who packs a punch seems to slow to be a viable threat IMHO.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Arlovski by better precision boxing.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

AA will KO or Sub Rodgers probably early 2nd


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Come fight day, I'm picking Rogers to win by KO. Quote me on it.

I may be wrong.. and my mind wants me to go with Arlovski.. but something is telling me not to ignore Rogers. So I won't.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Interim title?*

So is the winner of this fight going to be the interim heavyweight champion or just going to face Overeem for the title (which is the same thing in my book).


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

pipe said:


> Arlovski by better precision boxing.


I agree 100% with u:thumbsup:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Rogers has a good chance of winning actually. Though Arlovski's skillset is much much better, he still has a glass jaw.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

AA go for a early takedown???


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

holy shit!!!!! AA got dropped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

man that look afterwards as if AA knows his career is over


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Watch your feet boys, there is glass everywhere from AA's jaw.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Announcers are annoying, building Rogers up like he's a top 10 fighter. 

This was a perfect storm for an upset, no surprise for me.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow I have never watched a fight where I actually felt bad for a fighter. You could see the hurt in Arvloskis eyes.

Good stoppage though AA went stiff.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

done in 22 seconds. I loved this kid since he called out Kimbo...holla! Quit Walmart...wow


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Man thats ******* sad to see.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Poor Arlovski man. Also lol at him saying anyone then them panning to Fedor smiling.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

At first I thought it was an early stoppage but after the referee cam (which is cool to see) I believe the stop was justified


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andrei got rocked blocking punches Its a shame somebody as talented as the Pitbull can't train to improve their ability to take punches


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

aa's boxing huh... he pulled his hands down and went back... its not even about chin. he alwasy drops hands. Aleks E was telling aa about hands after buantelo fight lol


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Announcers are annoying, building Rogers up like he's a top 10 fighter.


Yea, what's that about a calling him a "Household name" BS?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Andrei got rocked blocking punches


didn't look like he actually blocked any. Sad to see AA go out like that


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor Andrei.  He just keeps getting caught... next time make a sidestep and don't go straight back please. I hope someone shuts that Brett guy up though, he's really annoying. Someone with a ground game, because I don't think he has any.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> didn't look like he actually blocked any. Sad to see AA go out like that


He got stung by Roger's bicep. Hard to watch


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

tyler90wm said:


> At first I thought it was an early stoppage but after the referee cam (which is cool to see) I believe the stop was justified



Ya Big John made the right call at first I sorta questioned it from the angle but after a diferent view there was no doubt.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

its not even about his chin tho, anyone would ahve been rocked ...except patrick cote i guess lol. he just always drops hands


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slightly quick stoppage i thought.......:confused02: BTW.....wow


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh Barnett just said that AA has a bad habit of dropping his hands and going straight back - I would think working with the likes of Michael Moore and Roach would fix that bad habit


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont know what to think of Brett Rogers. In some sense i hate him for what just happened but on the other hand i would love to see him murder Kimbo.

Its scary to picture Rogers just charging at someone throwing punches.

That was a good call btw. At first i doubted it but then all the other angles easily showed how rocked Andrei was. A big guy like Brett Rogers can easily break bones with punches so you don't have much room to let the fight go on a second longer.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn....quick work. 22 seconds.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Well this means Rogers will be facing Overeem next.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont why people hate rogers ... its not his fault that aa's defense sucks and he hits like a ******* fire truck. dont even start about chin, most people would have been dead from dat


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont know what to think of Brett Rogers. In some sense i hate him for what just happened but on the other hand i would love to see him murder Kimbo.QUOTE]
> 
> I think Kimbo will get his in the UFC - unless Rampage turns him into a destroyer of worlds :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Andrei got rocked blocking punches Its a shame somebody as talented as the Pitbull can't train to improve their ability to take punches


I remember reading an interview with somebody where they said they chewed frozen bubble gum, no shit and I cant remember who it was but I do remember they had a good jaw so it made me wonder.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

its not about his chin!!!!!!! he drops hands and move back.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Dontazo: While you ARE correct about Rogers hitting like a mac truck and AA's defense being bad, it's been proven again and again that Andrei can get knocked out very easily. Every one of his losses outside of the 3rd Sylvia fight have been from knockouts. He just has no chin at all, I can't remember the last time he took a solid shot and wasn't rocked.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Dontazo: While you ARE correct about Rogers hitting like a mac truck and AA's defense being bad, it's been proven again and again that Andrei can get knocked out very easily. Every one of his losses outside of the 3rd Sylvia fight have been from knockouts.


Yeah AA does have a bad chin it's not as bas as some people claim but that with his "bad tactics" as Fedor put it always get's him knocked out.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta get all this glass out of my foot.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmmmm...apparently Rogers _does_ work, after all.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Hmmmm...apparently Rogers _does_ work, after all.


Work does Rogers

Poor Michael Moorer probably had a flashback to the Tua fight


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Told ya so heh. Too bad, I really like Rogers, but Alistair will probably handle him.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

blamo! out of sheer curiosity, who was the one dude who voted on the pole for Brett?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

attention said:


> blamo! out of sheer curiosity, who was the one dude who voted on the pole for Brett?


good question - I went 0fer


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Poor Arlovski. Somehow he makes me feel bad for him whenever he loses.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> Poor Arlovski. Somehow he makes me feel bad for him whenever he loses.


Maybe it's the way he hangs his head in shame after he's just been KO'd. Like he was so down after this fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I bet on Brett cause the odds were so insane... but who'da thought :fight02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Big win for Roger's, I'm really surprised. We know AA chin isn't that great but I expected him to be a lot harder to hit than that. I'm still not sold on Rogers until I see him fight someone with a ground game. Wow, what were the odds on this? Anyone who bet on Rogers must have done well.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

*AA's boxing and chin*

so, after the ko, people started to say ... "oh.. he has a bad chin", "his chin is made out of glass" and etc. my point is that guy always drops hands ...even aleks E told him that he was dropping his hands. i mean he could have just moved on the side when rogers bull rushed him. 
and yea his chin is not great either... which adds up to his problem. at list if u drop hands have a great chin lol


----------



## Big Chief (Jan 20, 2009)

*Scott Smith*

Scott Smith has to be one of the toughest guys I ever seen fight.What or who could this guy train at or with to improve his game.I think if he could improve his skills he could rule at 185.I have been watching this guy for years and he still fights the same way.He always fights like hell but often falls short or takes a beating before winning.I would love to see him improve so I can continue to watch him for years to come.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

well getting punched in the head several hundred times a fight isn't really the way to enjoy a long career - like what Joe Rogan said about Machida's style - it's the best (smartest) because you avoid taking damage. His last fight even though he won he suffered a concusion - your brain can only take so much punishment, I fear Smith may begin a decline from this


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

great thread, dude


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Seems like AA wasn't expecting to be hit so hard. He tried to dance away from those punches instead of getting his hands up, but Rogers kept coming.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz opened his camp up to Smith (they live pretty close already), so hopefully he takes up his offer. Shields, diaz, and melendez are all doing well. Diaz avoids alot of punishment, so thats something smith really needs.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

To be fair only few of those hits were actually power punches. Its one thing to hype about 250 punches per round than hype about 10 hits that were followed by a knock out. I would be more worried about a guy like Liddell than anyone fighting Diaz.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

*Video: Nick Diaz talks victory over Smith*






Enjoy!


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

box said:


> Diaz opened his camp up to Smith (they live pretty close already), so hopefully he takes up his offer. Shields, diaz, and melendez are all doing well. Diaz avoids alot of punishment, so thats something smith really needs.


 Yeah, lots of good fighters come through the Cesar Gracie camp to train a bit of BJJ.

Jake, Gil, Nick and the others also are friends with Jimmy Jarquin and Cyrillo Padilha, so it's possible those two could also help out Smith.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah Im still shocked... AA is pretty much fastest HW striker in the world at the moment and the way he went down was just horrible. Like both Barnett and Fedor said his strategy obviously sucked for the fight and I too would like to know how we ended up seeing a total rookie kickboxer instead of the man who was tooling Fedor on his last fight before getting caught. Oh well, still nothing but <3 for Arlovski, but it still hurts to see the gifs of that KO. T_T


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Big Chief said:


> I have been watching this guy for years and he still fights the same way.


Yeah, not changing, that's how you know a fighter is improving. I too am impressed with all those power punches he took from Diaz, out of 55,000 he threw, maybe 3 of them had something behind them.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Nick Diaz: Will F***ing kill you!


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

What's funny is that he walks down the street with the same attitude he has other times. He looks like he'll kill the person who accidentally bumps into him.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

*Rogers, Shields and Diaz Emerge as Stars*



> As a relatively new promoter in the mixed martial arts world, Strikeforce has two objectives during events. First of all, it hopes for excitement. Second, it hopes to create new stars.
> 
> Both goals were reached during Saturday night's card on Strikeforce.
> 
> ...


 Full interview available here.

Crazy night of fights and upsets...


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

*Nick Diaz wins impressively over Scott Smith*



> Nick Diaz controlled the entire fight, with his grip on Scott Smith growing stronger as the fight wore on. He finished Smith off with a rear naked choke at 1:41 in the third round.
> 
> Diaz, who had the St. Louis crowd on his side, dominated a stand-up battle with Smith. His weapon of choice were body shots, and every one seemed devastating to Smith. His kicks were also textbook, though he didn't use them as often.
> 
> Quite often a fighter who rubs people the wrong way with his abrasive comments and penchant to flip the middle finger with little provocation, Diaz admitted that the things he says are often just a show after the fight. He enjoyed being a fan favorite on this evening, standing outside the cage and enjoying the cheers that deservedly came his away after such an impressive win.


 Posted over at Cagefighter.

Nick really impressed me. His weird boxing style where he peppers opponents without landing a lot of power shots has obviously proven effective against Shamrock and now Smith. Wonder what's next for the man who is a friend of trees. :confused03:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> Poor Arlovski. Somehow he makes me feel bad for him whenever he loses.



Ya I actually felt so bad for him I have never felt like that about a fighter before. It was almost like the look in his eyes showed that his career was over..

Pretty unfortunate a fighter like him can't take a punch, I mean those were good shots but I bet alot of former UFC Champions would take them no problem.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I feel bad for arlovski, he has soo much talent and his chin is just too weak, hes been kod alot more than Chuck Lidell but I never hear anybody saying he should retire.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

He does have a point though if anything AA should be the very technical defensivly because of his chin........I mean it's not like he can go Chris Leben style out there.

AA needs to train with Machida haha.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Considering how good his boxing is supposed to be, his boxing defense certainly needs work. I think all of this hype about him training a couple of weeks before each fight with Roach has maybe made him forget that he's not some type of super human.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I still think its hard to say someone in has a bad chin at heavyweight. When people that large and powerful connect like rogers did, they can knock anyone out. I definetely agree that arlovski has some pretty bad defensive boxing skills. When i saw him backing straight up against the cage i got a bad feeling in my stomach. AA is one of my favorite fighters and always will be, but this was just pathetic.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He looked amazing. He put a clinic on smith. That was a crazy arse whopping. Im ready for him to step up in the competition he faces. Its not like he hasnt fought and beat some great fighters, but id like to see him fight some top ten welterweights or middleweights.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Yeah diaz is deffinatley a solid fighter, and the ufc would be lucky to have him.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Yeah Im still shocked... AA is pretty much fastest HW striker in the world at the moment and the way he went down was just horrible. Like both Barnett and Fedor said his strategy obviously sucked for the fight and I too would like to know how we ended up seeing a total rookie kickboxer instead of the man who was tooling Fedor on his last fight before getting caught. Oh well, still nothing but <3 for Arlovski, but it still hurts to see the gifs of that KO. T_T


This fight lasted 20 seconds. What tactics are you talking about.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he aint old wand to back up the the cage and throw punches. he is suppose to have the best boxing in HW


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

you got to remember at heavyweight he is going against big hitters! sylvia, fedor, rogers pack a hit when they catch u, well most heavyweights do.

his chin isn't the best but he has been caught by big punchers

he was just tentative, against fedor his boxing looked really good and he was doing well, as he has been in his recent fights, but each time he has been ko'd badly i.e. sylvia and fedor it takes him time to find the confidence to swing again. his defence in this fight was poor and his movement was looking poor, he should've tried a takedown or something when moving back against the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rogers on the heavyweight later*

Rogers may not be one of the top ten heavyweights in the world, but he is well on his way there. His fight with Overeem later this year has the potential to help him in that respect or stop his momentum. But make no mistake, he is a rising star!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dayam...credit to Rogers, but didn't think he deserved a shot at Arlovski yet. Arlovski didn't seem like he was mentally ready, but man that second inside leg kick was the death to him. He should have known Rogers was going for broke. 

Interesting to see him against Overeem.


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

smith looks like he needs more work and diaz punches seem annoying ...but hes good


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

dontazo said:


> he aint old wand to back up the the cage and throw punches. he is suppose to have the best boxing in HW


What the **** are you trying to say? :confused02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Very fun fight to watch for me. Im unsure if the UFC would sign him back with all his shenanigans out side the cage :smoke01:

Didn't think he showed much class with his after fight interview, it was cringe worthy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He didn't really look mentally there. Once someone gets KOed badly they're never the same. 

Arlovski should have stuck and move. Really bad move in throwing that 2nd inside leg kick at such a close distance. Got clipped...should have side stepped.

- Chuck
- Wand
- Crocop for a while...hopefully he's back
- Rashad now


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Diaz tends to lose to wrestlers as his take down defence isn't so great. But if that doesn't happen then he he has awesome 'patient' boxing.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I felt really sorry for Arlovski, he looked absolutely gutted after the loss. For someone who wants to move into boxing he sure does get KO'd alot.

I still think Rogers is cak though.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Is anybody on Rogers nuts? Anybody want to say he's the next big thing?

It was def a fun event


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

pipe said:


> Very fun fight to watch for me. Im unsure if the UFC would sign him back with all his shenanigans out side the cage :smoke01:
> 
> Didn't think he showed much class with his after fight interview, it was cringe worthy.


yeah the ufc would never sink that low *cough* junie *cough*


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I wanna quote the mmamania prediction (http://mmamania.com/2009/06/05/strikeforce-lawler-vs-shields-predictions-preview-and-analysis/):



> Like Nick Diaz, Andrei Arlovski could probably win this fight in the first round via submission if he really wanted to. He’s a formidable grappler and his experience on the big stage puts him far ahead of Rogers in the grand scheme of things. He may be one of the best strikers in the heavyweight division regardless of promotion and he looks better and better in each fight. Even in his knockout loss to Emelianenko, one had to admire his performance. So why am I picking against him? Well folks, Brett Rogers has two choices in life: Succeed in mixed martial arts or go back to Sam’s Club and change tires for a living. I never pick against a man in that scenario. And Rogers is gangster. Not the “Hey I tilt my hat to the side and have a complex handshake” kind of gangster — the real deal. I was about four feet from him at the Elite XC ‘Primetime’ post-fight presser when he stood up — in front of his boss, his peers and the media — and told Kimbo Slice he tapped out to the elbows of James Thompson. Rogers wants to be the top guy. He wants to be the most feared heavyweight. If he isn’t, he’ll end up back in Minneapolis checking tire pressure. No way am I picking against that.


Just freakin' SPOT ON!


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

I am the only one who voted Rogers to win Arflopski!!

That dude wants to be a pro boxer? The only thing he could box are:sarcastic12: heads of lettuce....


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Arlovski's boxing is great, but his chin sucks. His boxing defense is pretty bad as well. It's a damn shame considering he's tied with Sergei Kharitonov for having the best boxing in the HW division. 

He should go train with Bonjasky and learn a thing or two about defense.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dontazo said:


> so, after the ko, people started to say ... "oh.. he has a bad chin", "his chin is made out of glass" and etc. my point is that guy always drops hands ...even aleks E told him that he was dropping his hands. i mean he could have just moved on the side when rogers bull rushed him.
> and yea his chin is not great either... which adds up to his problem. at list if u drop hands have a great chin lol


 
I agree that its a fundamental problem(his hands dropping).....but at the same time he trains with Freddie Roach...your tellin me that if Freddie Roach hasnt taught AA to keep his hands up......I think at this point in his career if he hasnt learned to keep his chin guarded its hard to teach an old dog new tricks...

I love Andrei he looks like a dude from 300....but dam brother he did the same thing when he was gettin the better of Fedor and I thought after sitting in the ring after the fedor fight just realizing that he rushed in he wouldnt be so quick to do it again..... :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Inside Leg Kick?*

What inside leg kick? I did not see any kicks in that match. But I have to agree his fight with Overeem who is primarily a kickboxer will be interesting. Unfortunately that probably wouldn't propell Rogers into the top ten but it could push Overeem into the top ten because of the fact that he is pretty high up there anyways.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> What inside leg kick? I did not see any kicks in that match.


There were 2 inside leg kicks... 

The first:









The second was right before it was lights out:









That is all


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*My bad*

Ok, mistake on my part. Still a good fight though.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

wow...who saw *that* coming??? lol:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Don't Know*

I doubt anyone saw that coming! Maybe some extremist fans did but most people certainly didn't!


----------

